# Great guys +++



## VapingB (16/12/18)

So this is what I picked up today x 2 combo’s and can say I have found my vendor for all things Vape. 

Great service !!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sir Vape (18/12/18)

VapingB said:


> So this is what I picked up today x 2 combo’s and can say I have found my vendor for all things Vape.
> 
> Great service !!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks for your feedback bud. Happy your happy


----------



## Schnappie (24/12/18)

Not to hijack this thread but to add to it..
I placed an order on Thursday morning. I left it a bit late as I wanted to see as much of the specials as possible before buying some Xmas juice for members of my inlaws.

On Friday morning I got a call around 12 from a lady in Randfontein( I live in Pretoria) saying that my package got delivered to her gunstore. So I immediately knew courier guy screwed this one up because they are so busy this time of year. 

I was leaving Pta on Saturday and had no way of getting to Randfontein on Friday as we had a lot to do so I gave @BigGuy a call and he had his team on it immediately. They sorted it out with Courier guy after numerous phone calls and my package arrived at my doorstep on Saturday morning. 

Just want to say a big thank you to Sir Vape for tremendous customer service and allowing me to still score some kudos from the inlaws for Christmas

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy (24/12/18)

@Schnappie Glad you got sorted out, Yeah the courier guy is hectic but they are the best at sorting things out. Saying that with the tens of thousands of orders we have sent out with them they have probably made less than 10 mistakes over the period we have used them. But thank you for yor kind words i will pass them onto the crew.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

